# Which casts farther?



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I am looking to get a new distance casting reel and am looking at the Daiwa Sealine-x Series and the Abu Garcia 7000i c3 ct Mag. Does anyone have an opinion on which of these reels casts the farthest and which might be the better choice for long distance casting from the beach with a 12 foot rod and 20# mono throwing 6 and bait?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

of those 2 the daiwa would be the better choice.
but a penn mag 525 or penn squall would be an even better choice.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

U have both and the abu will cast farther with less blow ups, the sealine however, is a reel that requires almost no maintainance. you have to keep the abus very clean!


----------



## OBXLOCAL (Dec 23, 2010)

I have been beach fishing for only a short part of my life. since gas prices went out of site and boats cost alot to run. pretty much only the last couple of years. My first conventional ever was the sealinex30 just 6 months ago and thanks to tommys videos and a one on one phone call with him {very nice guy} I have a tica 12' and can get to 300' with 6 n bait when the stars align, every 5 casts or so. I hope i'll get better. just trying to say that the brakes {different settings} that the sealine offers have really helped me progress. I read alot on here and most would say the mag reels are better. For the price and me being a beginner in the distance casting dept. I am happy with the sealine.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Look at all the Tournment caster. All they use are Abu's. That's got to tell you something!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Look at all the Tournment caster. All they use are Abu's. That's got to tell you something!


Sorry but your statement has no bearing here between these 2 reels. I have had and fished both and the 7000mag is a POS compared to the Daiwa....Well it's just a POS.......


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

If you want a long distance " fishing " reel that is a " low maintenance tank " with a great drag and enough line capacity to land cobia from the beach,then the Sealine 30SHV is the better choice.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> I am looking to get a new distance casting reel and am looking at the Daiwa Sealine-x Series and the Abu Garcia 7000i c3 ct Mag. Does anyone have an opinion on which of these reels casts the farthest and which might be the better choice for long distance casting from the beach with a 12 foot rod and 20# mono throwing 6 and bait?


I would say the ABU. I do like the 525 mag. 15lb/17lb. jmo


----------

